# Comskip GUI very slow



## lrott (Jul 11, 2011)

Recently my XP computer crashed. kmttg was running great. I did a fresh install of XP, but I could not get the Comskip GUI review to operate like before. I could click the mouse on a different location and the display would immediately refresh. I could use the arrow keys to move frame by frame. Now it may take ten seconds to over five minutes to refresh. Arrow keys are now useless. Upgraded to Windows 8, no better. I am using the latest version of kmttg --"b". I have check "use JAVA" and "use comskip GUI" for review. What am I missing?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Don't know. Perhaps before you were using a different/older version of comskip and now you're using a newer one? Perhaps visit http://www.kaashoek.com/comskip/ and try different versions to see if there is one that works better?


----------



## lrott (Jul 11, 2011)

I have tried older versions. No success. I am going to see if I can try a different video card. I may be having video problem. Also will try on a different computer, again!!! Am using default setting for comskip configuration. Maybe needed to change something there???


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Don't know. Perhaps before you were using a different/older version of comskip and now you're using a newer one? Perhaps visit http://www.kaashoek.com/comskip/ and try different versions to see if there is one that works better?


Which version do you use? I have the latest KMTTG, but my Comskip is 80.031


----------



## lrott (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmmmm. How do I find which version of Comskip I have?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm using the one packaged with kmttg: Comskip 0.81.051

Since I have VideoRedo I normally use that for editing, not Comskip GUI, but I just tried out the comskip GUI using above version and seems to be behaving normally to me (on a Windows Vista laptop).

To find the comskip version open a "cmd" window and go to the comskip folder containing comskip.exe and just type:
comskip


----------



## lrott (Jul 11, 2011)

I installed version 80.031 and a great improvement!!!!. Only problem now is the "w" does not save my changes. I will try 0.81.051. You guys have pointed me in the right direction. Thanks a million!:up:. I will post results.


----------



## lrott (Jul 11, 2011)

I have tried v1p0a, v1p0b, v0p9r, v0p9q, with combinations of comskips 80_031, 80_033, 81_040, 81_045, 81_050, 81_051. But pressing <w> after manual editing seems to do nothing. None of the comskip edits are saved. What am I missing?


----------



## lrott (Jul 11, 2011)

bump


----------



## lrott (Jul 11, 2011)

I knew it was some stupid error. I was putting the edited file in the wrong folder. There were other mistakes too, but I don't know at which point I corrected them, as I was looking at the wrong results. I am now running the latest kmttg (b), and comskip 81_040, with default setting for comskip.ini.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

lrott said:


> I knew it was some stupid error. I was putting the edited file in the wrong folder. There were other mistakes too, but I don't know at which point I corrected them, as I was looking at the wrong results. I am now running the latest kmttg (b), and comskip 81_040, with default setting for comskip.ini.


maybe I'll try 0.81.040, 0.81.051 keeps crashing


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

For anyone else experiencing the version of comskipGUI.exe included with kmttg 'Hanging / Not Responding', I second the recommended solution of trying a different version first.

To read my feedback, please see:

*Feedback - Re: ComskipGUI 0.8.051 very slow*​


----------

